# [screen printing sites] How Many hits per day do you get on your screen printing site?



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Im curious to know, for those of you with site up how many hits per day do you get and what is the main reason you think you are getting these hits....


Mine is roughly 10 per day and I think google adwords has contributed a great deal to that but I would like to see more hits per day and of course. But Im just curious where you guys stand.....

P.S. I posted this on the screen printing section of the forum because thats the type of site I host....


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: How Many hits per day do you get on your site?*



mtmob said:


> Hi Im curious to know, for those of you with site up how many hits per day do you get and what is the main reason you think you are getting these hits....
> 
> 
> Mine is roughly 10 per day and I think google adwords has contributed a great deal to that but I would like to see more hits per day and of course. But Im just curious where you guys stand.....
> ...


How long have you had the website?


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

mtmob said:


> Hi Im curious to know, for those of you with site up how many hits per day do you get and what is the main reason you think you are getting these hits....
> 
> 
> Mine is roughly 10 per day and I think google adwords has contributed a great deal to that but I would like to see more hits per day and of course. But Im just curious where you guys stand.....
> ...


I have no Website yet...but probably, my target will be 1K/day...within couple of months!


----------

